# Stardrops



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone used this before as it was on special at asda for £1.
Is it any good and can someone help with the dilution ratio as its concentrated so i can see it lasting a while.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i have a bottle of this in the van for emergency apc use. it works very well indeed. water down 20:1 for exterior prewash solution. and 10:1 for wheels. and dont allow it to dry in cos it can be a pain when it leaves like water spots behind.


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

I use this and have it mixed up 10:1 and 4:1 in some spray bottles. I use it for cleaning shuts, tyres the mucky areas really. I find it does a good job for what I need it for. Its meant to also be good at stripping wax when put through the lance too.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What has it got in it? Photo just got cut off at the interesting bit.

Noticed there was a warning label showing:thumb:


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW 10:1 thought it would be more than that since its concentrated, but for £1 i cant argue really.


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> What has it got in it? Photo just got cut off at the interesting bit.
> 
> Noticed there was a warning label showing:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like I'm off to asda later then


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Just phoned the wife and guess what she is in Asda!!! think i will have a few bottles of this for the garage thank you very much


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I used this for the first time recently on my Dad's neglected old BMW.

Went from this...


















To this...










That was mold, tree sap bird lime etc seriously improved just by washing with stardrops. Obviously the car still needs a clay and polish etc. But it had been left parked under trees for months.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I'm off to Asda's. For a pound it's a bargain, one of the strongest apc's available domestically.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

if you have a home bargains near you, it is only about 80p


----------



## Nashy (Mar 10, 2010)

I remeber that stuff from when i was a kid! used to be in a glass bottle lol!!


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

theres a bottle of this in my uni house that was here when I moved in, will take it when I leave


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

My missus introduced me to this stuff (not sure if it's a northern thing but I'd never heard of it), we now have a 5 litre container of it sat in the garage... we use it for most cleaning jobs around the house! :thumb:


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I must give this a try. But have not noticed it in our local Asda. May be I should "go to specsavers". First.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Nashy said:


> I remeber that stuff from when i was a kid! used to be in a glass bottle lol!!


So do i!Showing our ages! Seriously underrated stuff imo,if you want a nice clean car with little effort this is for you.:thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

vectra ed said:


> I must give this a try. But have not noticed it in our local Asda. May be I should "go to specsavers". First.


its often tucked away right at the bottom somewhere , you need to have a good look to find it

iceland sell it too...and a range of thier sprays


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

We've used it for ages around the house as a carpet cleaner, shower & kitchen cleaner, in the dishwasher etc. Great stuff, although never used on the car.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Just popped into a shop called B&M Homestore. Bought 3 bottles for 89p, that's my wheel cleaner sorted for a while.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I always have some spray bottles of this at 4:1 and 10:1 dilution ratios - great APC imho.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Does anyone know how it compares to something like G101?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Bought 2 litres at £1.58 each  See what its like


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

:thumb:Another here who remembers it in the glass bottle. My late Mum used the stuff EVERYWHERE! Even as a washing up liquid. A superb product which appears totally harmless to most things yet still a powerfull cleaner, Certainly needs diluting well though thats if you want to see past the bubbles!


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I bought some this morning too. £1.58 a bottle.
Must admit. I have never heard of this product before I read about it on here.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Used this today on my wheels, diluted 4:1 applied with a pump sprayer.....

OMG! haow good is this stuff, 89p of the best budget wheel cleaner by a mile. Sprayed on, and agitated with my EZ wheel brush where it foams up really well.

I was so impressed I just went out and bought 2 more bottles. Now have 5 waiting to be used


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Used this today on my wheels, diluted 4:1 applied with a pump sprayer.....
> 
> OMG! haow good is this stuff, 89p of the best budget wheel cleaner by a mile. Sprayed on, and agitated with my EZ wheel brush where it foams up really well.
> 
> I was so impressed I just went out and bought 2 more bottles. Now have 5 waiting to be used


Agreed :thumb: Unless it's old and baked on brake dust, @ 4:1 as you say, it's really very good for this.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Viper said:


> Agreed :thumb: Unless it's old and baked on brake dust, @ 4:1 as you say, it's really very good for this.


They also do a 'Heavy Duty Cleaner' with Amonia. Have you ever tried this?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

No, not seen that one - from Stardrops you mean?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Viper said:


> No, not seen that one - from Stardrops you mean?


Yep, star drops do several products, window cleaner etc as well as this Heady Duty Cleaner with Ammonia.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> They also do a 'Heavy Duty Cleaner' with Amonia. Have you ever tried this?


if you mean the white one with power clean on bottle i have that and it is good stuff for doing arches.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> if you mean the white one with power clean on bottle i have that and it is good stuff for doing arches.


That's the one. How powerful is it? Is it like a degreaser or something?


----------

